# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ziek worden door vermoeidheid?

## Tralala

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zal even uitleggen wat ik nu steeds merk..het gaat een tijdje goed met me en dan probeer ik vlot mee te draaien in de maatschappij en heb ik energie en kan ik bergen verzetten.Maar ik kan geen balans houden op de een of andere manier..ik voel niet goed wanneer ik rust moet nemen wanneer ik eenmaal bezig ben.Met als gevolg dat ik ziek word zodra ik over mijn vermoeidheidsgrens heen ben gegaan.Ik baal hier heel erg van..vandaag is het weer zover na 4 erg productieve dagen.En ik zou graag willen weten of jullie dit herkennen en zoja tips?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik herken dit maar al te goed helaas...

Als ik over mijn grenzen ga speelt de CVS op;
-koorts,
-keelpijn,
-misselijk,
-hoofdpijn/migraine,
-doodmoe etc...

Tips?
-Leer je grenzen kennen
-Maak vooraf je dagplanning; maximaal één zware activiteit en max 2 middelmatig zware (in mijn geval zijn zware activiteiten: boodschappen doen,stofzuigen,bezoek brengen/ontvangen etc > middelmatig zwaar: stof afnemen,hier op de site werken,vaatwas legen,telefoneren etc etc)
-Zorg voor een regelmatige leefstijl
-Neem pauzes tussen je activiteiten
-en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan, maar ik denk dat je het 'beeld' wel snapt?

Sterkte!!

----------


## Tralala

Heel erg bedankt voor je reactie! Ik probeer ook zo regelmatig mogelijk te leven,maar ga toch nog erg snel over mijn grenzen.Mischien is het ook handig als ik goed voor mezelf opkom want ik wil altijd meer dan kan zowat.Maar regelmatigere pauzes..ja dat is een goeie die schieten er bij mij vaak in inderdaad.

----------


## Agnes574

Voor jezelf opkomen is héél érg belangrijk Tralala!!

Ik wil ook altijd méér dan ik kan en zo ga je snel over je grenzen heen!!
Perfectionisme heeft daar ook mee te maken  :Wink: , een karaktereigenschap die je te vaak over je grenzen doet gaan ...

Aan die pauzes moet je werken; dat lukte mij ook niet meteen hoor ... stapje voor stapje!! Zet eventueel een wekker; als die afgaat MOET je even pauzeren!
In het begin gaat dat héél moeilijk zijn, maar als de gewoonte er eenmaal is is het een blijver  :Wink: .

Laat nog 's weten hoe het je vergaat ok?

Sterkte en liefs!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Tralala

Zal ik doen dankjewel,die wekker is wel een goed idee.Perfectionisme is ook 1 van mijn eigenschappen inderdaad,die dat mede veroorzaakt.

En ik kan gewoon moeilijk balans houden,ik ben net zo'n dieseltje.Soms ben ik moe met het opstaan en ga ik toch aan de slag en werk ik me daar doorheen met als gevolg dus dat ik het niet meer voel en ik weer teveel doe.Daar moet ik ook rekening mee houden,moe zijn bij het opstaan moet rustig aan doen die dag betekenen geloof ik.

----------


## lizzyc

je eigen grenzen (her)kennen en bewaken: momenteel ga ik naar een haptotherapeut om d.m.v. oefeningen dichter bij mijn gevoel te komen en te blijven en op die manier o.a. te voelen waar mijn grenzen liggen. 
ik hoor vele positieve resulaten over haptonomie.
sterkte i.i.g.!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tralala,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je? Lukt het om je grenzen niet teveel te overschrijden en om pauzes tussen de bezigheden door te nemen?
Ik wens je heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Handige tips, vooral dat met die wekker voor pauzes, want blijft soms moeilijk om die rem te vinden als je van alles wilt en moet doen (van jezelf en.of anderen)  :Wink: 

@ Lizzyc,
Merk je al verschil nu je naar de haptonoom gaat? Wat voor oefeningen moet je doen?
Ik heb inderdaad alleen positieve verhalen over haptonomie gehoord, mar het zelf nog nooit gedaan...

----------


## Tralala

Hoi Luuus,ja het gaat al wat beter,alhoewel ik laatst weer ziek werd na een drukke periode maar ik kan al wat meer balans houden tussen werken en rusten.Toch blijft het erg lastig,ik merk dat ik enorm gevoelig ben.

----------


## lizzyc

ik merk wel verschil nu ik naar een haptotherapeut ga, maar het is wel een kwestie van oefenen en oefenen.
het is erg moeilijk uit te leggen wat voor oefeningen het precies zijn.
bijv.: het bekken staat voor veiligheid. ik heb de neiging om te verkrampen (aangeleerde gewoonte om over mijn grenzen te gaan) wat zich uit in pijn - heb trouwens wel aantoonbare rugklachten, maar dit is de symbolische verklaring- .
de hapto hield met stevige druk zijn duim tegen de zijkant van mijn bekken (pijn!) en door naar de pijn toe te gaan, dus te gaan voelen (niet verwarren met ontspannen) verzachtte de pijn en verdween nagenoeg.
dit is o.a. een oefening.
zoals ik al zei moeilijk uit te leggen, het komt al snel zweverig over en dat is het absoluut niet.
momenteel lees ik een boek van bob boot: ´haptonomie, een kwestie van gevoel´; hierin wordt vrij duidelijk uitgelegd wat haptonomie/haptotherapie inhoudt.
groetjes Lizzyc

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Tralala,
Fijn dat het al wat beter gaat  :Smile:  
Het is ook lastig om een goede balans te vinden als je zoveel wil/moet doen en gevoelig bent! Weet er zelf alles van... wil/moet van alles (van mijzelf en anderen) en soms als ik geen rust neem dan werken mijn benen 'gewoon' niet meer zodat ik wel rust moet houden, maarja we leren het vanzelf wel  :Wink: 

Hoi Lizzyc,
Fijn dat je wel verschil merkt  :Smile: 
Die oefening klinkt lastig en pijnlijk, maar als het helpt moet je maar door die zure appel heen bijten..,
Ik vind het niet zweverig hoor, ik vind het logisch klinken, het is een andere manier van benaderen en als het helpt dan is het zeker de moeite waard! (net als acupunctuur ofzo)
Ik zal eens kijken of dat boek bij onze bibliotheek te lenen valt...

----------

